# 2 questions from a "newbie"



## Suzyz (Mar 22, 2009)

First, when you stop reading and put your kindle 2 to sleep, will it automatically bookmark for you or do you have to do something??

I generally stay clear of extended warranties - do any of you have it? It seems a  hefty price if it isn't really necessary.

Thanks so much.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

Suzyz said:


> First, when you stop reading and put your kindle 2 to sleep, will it automatically bookmark for you or do you have to do something??
> 
> I generally stay clear of extended warranties - do any of you have it? It seems a hefty price if it isn't really necessary.
> 
> Thanks so much.


It remembers where you are, so you don't have to bookmark it.

I also stay clear of extended warranties. If they weren't making money on it, they wouldn't be offering it. Therefore, for the majority of people, it is money wasted.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you talking about the extended warranty for the K2? If so, if I were going to trade up from a K1, I would definitely get the warranty. It is only $65.00 and here is what it says:

_Protect your Kindle 2 for two full years -- Adds an additional year and more comprehensive protection than the one-year manufacturer's warranty, including coverage for accidental drops and damage (limited to one incident). 
Offers one-time coverage for accidental drops and damage. 
Hassle-free replacement of your Kindle 2 for any device failures during normal operation. Includes free shipping both ways, for your damaged and replacement Kindle. 
Customer service and claim support available 6 am to 10 pm PT, 365 days a year -- call (877) 441-3836 for warranty claims. 
2-Year Extended Warranty for Kindle 2 available for any Kindle 2 shipped within the past 30 days. Only available to U.S.-based customers. _

For the peace of mind this would provide to know I could replace my Kindle for only $65.00, I would not hesitate to buy this extended warranty.


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

Unless you reset your Kindle, then it will stay in the page you are reading and no bookmarking s necessary. The warranty sure is worth it.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

The only way I would recommend an extended warranty is if you are someone who is prone to breaking/dropping things.  I've got a friend who is really bad about most stuff, and she almost always buys extended warrantees, and almost always uses them!  I can't fathom spending a lot of money on electronics and then being careless with them, but that's me. 

Otherwise, as GeorgeGlass said, they wouldn't be selling them if they weren't making money on them.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

I'd also recommend against buying the extended warranty. EVERY electronics store (read Best Buy!) pushes selling these because they are HUGE money-makers for the retailer. I never buy them, and have yet to regret it - if an electronic device fails for me, it's generally during the manufacturer's warranty period, or past when the extended warranty would have expired. 

Of course, YMMV........


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

While I _generally_ agree with you all about the extended warranties on electronics...in the case of the Kindle extended warranty, since they have no ability to "fix" a Kindle and if there were an accident, as many have had already, it just makes sense to me to shell out the extra $65 to insure that you don't have to shell out $359. Or get the Square Trade warranty.

"_I can't fathom spending a lot of money on electronics and then being careless with them, but that's me_."

I don't know about you, but I actually use all my stuff and it is _not_ a matter of being "careless" to use the gadgets we have in the manner they were intended to be used. Sometimes accidents happen and when/if they do, would you rather have spent the $65 or spend the $359?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

sherylb said:


> Sometimes accidents happen and when/if they do, would you rather have spent the $65 or spend the $359?


Quite true, but insurance companies have to make a profit, so they have to get more people signed up who don't make a claim than do make a claim. Insurance companies are making a bet that you will pay them money and not make a claim, and in the majority of cases that is what happens. From a statistical point of view, it doesn't make sense to buy an extended warranty. If I had purchased the extended warranties for all my purchases of new items, I could purchase several Kindles.

In considering the possibility of any event occurring, you have to consider not only the probability, but the magnitude of the consequence. Paying $65 for an extra year of coverage on a $365 device doesn't seem like a good use of the money to me.

Mike
Who purchased an extended warranty on his recent used car purchase, because there is no telling what the previous owner did to it, and repairs could be expensive, heh.


----------

